

Troy Davis execution goes ahead despite serious doubts about his guilt - sshah2
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/sep/22/troy-davis-execution-last-words

======
noonespecial
_It was Davis's fourth execution date, and it was dragged out, for more than
four hours, to what must have been tortuous effect for the prisoner and his
family._

Capital punishment is probably a relic that we no longer need and should be
trying to outgrow, but this system that allows these constant, dramatic, last
minute stays of execution is barbaric. Far worse than just being sentenced to
death and killed. I'd wager that the founding fathers would find this cruel
and unusual and be appalled.

------
josscrowcroft
That is horrific.

Related article: "Troy Davis: 10 reasons why he should not be executed"
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/sep/21/troy-
davis-10-re...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/sep/21/troy-
davis-10-reasons?INTCMP=ILCNETTXT3487)

America is a crazy place.

------
rorrr
I can't believe they executed this guy based on circumstantial evidence only.
The system is so fucked.

